# Oil Rig Fishing Report



## reelthrilltn (Jul 26, 2011)

Fished the Petronus, Beer Can, and Marlin Rigs on Thursday (July 21) and found only green water. Mostly Kings and lots of Sharks without a single Tuna.

We were radioed by a coast guard plane (C130?) circling the area around the Petronus to assist in retrieving a life buoy (they wanted the numbers off the buoy). They also had us attempt to identify a capsized boat about 3 miles south of the rig. The vessel name was below the water line so we were unable to identify the boat. The boat appered to be a 24' or so offshore fishing boat. We asked the coast guard pilot if the crew of the boat had been rescued and he said they had not yet determned the fate of the crew. Has anyone heard about this? I do not live in the area as I trailer my boat from East Tennessee to Gulf Shores about 4 - 5 times per year.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

reelthrilltn said:


> Fished the Petronus, Beer Can, and Marlin Rigs on Thursday (July 21) and found only green water. Mostly Kings and lots of Sharks without a single Tuna.
> 
> We were radioed by a coast guard plane (C130?) circling the area around the Petronus to assist in retrieving a life buoy (they wanted the numbers off the buoy). They also had us attempt to identify a capsized boat about 3 miles south of the rig. The vessel name was below the water line so we were unable to identify the boat. The boat appered to be a 24' or so offshore fishing boat. We asked the coast guard pilot if the crew of the boat had been rescued and he said they had not yet determned the fate of the crew. Has anyone heard about this? I do not live in the area as I trailer my boat from East Tennessee to Gulf Shores about 4 - 5 times per year.



Damn, that is messed up.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...oat-found-petronis-last-week.html#post3913032









Today, 01:09 PM #*2*  
barthu 
Member









Join Date: Jul 2003
Location: 
Posts: 34 










A boat capsized off grand isle LA a week or two ago. The guys were rescued but the boat rolled and kept floating with an air pocket in the bow. The boat was left out there and I heard a strobe or beacon was placed on it. They were looking into salvage or retrieval options vs sinking it. I heard it was the owners responsibility to take care of this. The coast guard would tow it but at a significant price. Last I heard it was off of florida. This may be the same boat. 
__________________
barthu


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang. Some friends of mine fished the marlin friday and did well on the tunas. I think the ended up catching 6 or 8


----------



## reelthrilltn (Jul 26, 2011)

Blackfin or yellowfin? We did mark some fish and tried to chunk them up, but could not keep the sharks off. The water was the ugliest I have ever seen. Maybe it has started to clean up?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

reelthrilltn said:


> Blackfin or yellowfin? We did mark some fish and tried to chunk them up, but could not keep the sharks off. The water was the ugliest I have ever seen. Maybe it has started to clean up?



The water is only murky on the surface....change your tactics get below it and you will find success.


----------

